# 25 Things That the SHTF Doesn’t Care About



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://thedcpost.com/?p=25227

*SHTF doesn't generally drop by at the best of times. In fact, SHTF thrives and grows exponentially under more adverse circumstances.
So, suck it up, put on your boots, and power through it - SHTF doesn't care and neither can you!*

*1.* SHTF doesn't care about inclement weather - snow, hail, tornadoes and hurricanes all just add to the party atmosphere for SHTF.
*2.* SHTF doesn't care that you sprained your ankle, broke your leg or are otherwise less than ambulatory. If you have to bug out without a vehicle, you have to bug out, regardless of your injury status.
*3.* SHTF doesn't care that you decided to start prepping after the trip to Disneyworld (because that trip is expensive!!!!)
*4.* SHTF doesn't care that you are on a boat in the middle of the ocean, regardless of what you paid for the luxury cruise. (Check out recent ill-fated Carnival Cruise of the Triumph if you don't believe me!)
*5.* SHTF doesn't care that you had planned to get your vehicle repaired. You have to evacuate regardless of the leak from the oil pan, the condition of the brakes and the funny noise in the transmission.

*6.* SHTF doesn't care that the entire family is ill with the stomach flu. The entire family will just have to pause to throw up while bugging out.
*7.* SHTF doesn't care that you need new hiking boots and that you just haven't had time to get to the store and buy them.
*8.* SHTF doesn't care that you planned to buy some bulk foods with your next paycheck.
*9.* SHTF doesn't care that you always use electronic banking. If the ATMs are down and you have no cash, you cannot buy anything.
*10.* SHTF doesn't care that you used all your ammo at the range and Wal-Mart has been out for the past month.
*11.* SHTF doesn't care that the grocery store is closed because of a power outage and you only have a can of peas and some saltine crackers in the house.
*12.* SHTF doesn't care that you are wearing high heels when your car plummets to the bottom of a ravine - you still have to climb out.
*13.* SHTF doesn't care that the pharmacies are closed because of a pandemic and that you have no OTC or herbal medicines at home - if you catch the virus, you will suffer through it without medicine to treat it. And so will your kids.
*14.* SHTF doesn't care that your truck is almost out of gas and the local gas stations have closed because of the disaster. If you have to bug out, you may end up walking instead of driving.
*15.* SHTF doesn't care that you are depressed because you just broke up with your spouse, boyfriend or girlfriend. S happens when S happens.
*16.* SHTF doesn't care that you have made a rock solid plan to get in shape - as soon as the weather warms up.
*17.* SHTF doesn't care that you are visiting your in-laws, the most unprepared people on the planet.
*18.* SHTF doesn't care that you had planned to get the propane tank refilled and now the propane trucks aren't running.
*19.* SHTF doesn't care that your wood is not dry.
*20.* SHTF doesn't care that you have 300 pounds of beans and rice but failed to plan on a way to cook them.
*21.* SHTF doesn't care that you don't know how to cook over an open fire without inflicting 2nd degree burns on yourself.
*22.* SHTF doesn't care if you have only a week's supply of toilet paper - if the crisis lasts longer than a week, things will be progressively less pleasant regardless of your intention to purchase more Charmin.
*23.* SHTF doesn't care you planned to reinforce your door frame and install a metal security door - if thugs arrive to invade your home, your hollow core door will serve as a minor inconvenience instead of a deterrent.
*24.* SHTF doesn't care if you believe the fecal matter is headed towards the oscillating device or whether you think it's a conspiracy theory.
*25.* Whatever your excuse may be, you may rest assured, it could easily be on this list. And SHTF won't care about that either.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

That's a great list. Thanks.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Unfortunately, the bulk of the people in the USA live in a dream world where everything is like an hour long TV drama. All things can be resolved in less than sixty minutes. Most people are like folks living just below a hundred year old dam holding back an ocean of water. For them it is better to pretend it is not there. Nothing is going to happen. If you bring up potential ill winds then you are a threat to their peaceful dreams. 

Any time a disaster hits like Sandy we pick up some real bargains from people who buy up all the supplies they can then sell them as soon as the crisis is over. The only thing we do not like to buy anymore is USED generators. If they never opened them that is another subject. Used ones tend to be burned out because the casual user has no idea of how to run one or even hook it up. 

I love your list it makes for fun reading. Unfortunately you are preaching to the choir here. GB


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> Unfortunately, the bulk of the people in the USA live in a dream world where everything is like an hour long TV drama. All things can be resolved in less than sixty minutes. Most people are like folks living just below a hundred year old dam holding back an ocean of water. For them it is better to pretend it is not there. Nothing is going to happen. If you bring up potential ill winds then you are a threat to their peaceful dreams.
> 
> Any time a disaster hits like Sandy we pick up some real bargains from people who buy up all the supplies they can then sell them as soon as the crisis is over. The only thing we do not like to buy anymore is USED generators. If they never opened them that is another subject. Used ones tend to be burned out because the casual user has no idea of how to run one or even hook it up.
> 
> I love your list it makes for fun reading. Unfortunately you are preaching to the choir here. GB


I'll add people in Australia to those living in a dream world. Preaching to the converted here too. 
I have list like this running through my head all the time. What happens if the SHTF and I'm sick, haven't kept the fuel drums full, didn't buy enough seed for more than one year etc etc. I like to prep for multiple simultaneous happenings, I know that if bad things happen they will happen in clusters, it's just how shit works.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I'll add people in Australia to those living in a dream world. Preaching to the converted here too.
> I have list like this running through my head all the time. What happens if the SHTF and I'm sick, haven't kept the fuel drums full, didn't buy enough seed for more than one year etc etc. I like to prep for multiple simultaneous happenings, I know that if bad things happen they will happen in clusters, it's just how shit works.


I'm curious as to why it would hit the fan there in Australia..do you have a huge debt that can't be repaid like we do? Last I knew the Australian dollar was stronger than most...or is it just that when the US and Europe collapse then you will too?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You forgot the biggest one....

26. SHTF does not care about YOU!



> I'm curious as to why it would hit the fan there in Australia..do you have a huge debt that can't be repaid like we do? Last I knew the Australian dollar was stronger than most...or is it just that when the US and Europe collapse then you will too?


Economies of the world are all tied together. If SHTF here in the US, who will drink all the Fosters?

No really, when our economy tanked it also effected the entire world. Same would hold true if China was not able to produce products or Europe went further down hill.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I'm curious as to why it would hit the fan there in Australia..do you have a huge debt that can't be repaid like we do? Last I knew the Australian dollar was stronger than most...or is it just that when the US and Europe collapse then you will too?


Umm yep we have a huge debt, per capita, and growing everyday. I look to the depression to see just how far collapse could reach and being a 'strong' economy in today's world means we're one rung higher than the flood waters than others, nothing else.
I see many reasons the S could HTF not just $$$$'s. I prep for dozens of reasons. Personal, local, national and international. Not long ago we had to bug out because of bushfire, the SHTF, sure it was only for a day or two and in the end it wasn't such a big deal, but it could have been much worse. A few years ago I had a serious health issue and had to shut down my business and lost EVERYTHING I had, the SHTF big time, the S only hit my personal fan but sure disrupted my life. My prepping got me through that, not the things I had but the years of knowledge and experience I'd worked so hard to acquire.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

cnsper said:


> You forgot the biggest one....
> 
> 26. SHTF does not care about YOU!
> 
> ...


LOL, we sure as hell won't drink it!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

But I was supposed to get a pedicure that day!


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We just had a discussion about Cypress, and what the "sheeple" don't realize is the world economy is now like a train, coupled together. If one car (country) derails the rest can easily go with it. 
What's worse in my mind, is that all the debt in the world is just that, debt. It's not backed by anything of substance. Not paper money or gold. Just Monopoly money. How long can you go on debt, sooner or later the bookie will call it in.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cengasser said:


> What's worse in my mind, is that all the debt in the world is just that, debt. It's not backed by anything of substance. Not paper money or gold. Just Monopoly money. How long can you go on debt, sooner or later the bookie will call it in.


So who's the bookie?


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wellrounded said:


> Umm yep we have a huge debt, per capita, and growing everyday. I look to the depression to see just how far collapse could reach and being a 'strong' economy in today's world means we're one rung higher than the flood waters than others, nothing else.
> I see many reasons the S could HTF not just $$$$'s. I prep for dozens of reasons. Personal, local, national and international. Not long ago we had to bug out because of bushfire, the SHTF, sure it was only for a day or two and in the end it wasn't such a big deal, but it could have been much worse. A few years ago I had a serious health issue and had to shut down my business and lost EVERYTHING I had, the SHTF big time, the S only hit my personal fan but sure disrupted my life. My prepping got me through that, not the things I had but the years of knowledge and experience I'd worked so hard to acquire.


Unless you have experienced it, most sheeples do not realize we are all one step removed from personal disaster! And those that do, or have learned are the ones not taken by surprise and adapt.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> So who's the bookie?


Could be in the case of the US say China, maybe in the form of an economic zones, or they just decide to say hey, we need you to pay down some of this debt. Your country is out of control. Could this happen? Would they (china) do it?

Or Cypress, the government and banks tax your deposits. Is this possible here? Is it to far fetched?

As the market climbs, it's all fake, at some point the market will demand evermore money to get a "fix" and the printing stops working. Markets crash and burn. Bookie just called in all bets.

Don't forget, the bookie doesn't always come out smelling like a rose either; sometimes they lose to....

Maybe it's the Federal Reserve, they seem to be the ones handing out all the funny money in the US.

I guess, I don't know for sure, but I can speculate.


----------

